# What are these please?



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

defiantly bumble bees micki


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea.. no self respecting honey bee would build comb like that.


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Bumblebees - here's a neat document about bumblebees of the western US, complete with a picture of a little comb just like yours: http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/pollinators/documents/BumbleBeeGuideWestern2012.pdf


----------



## BeeDub (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes they are Bumble Bees. If you want to read up on them give this link a look http://www.xerces.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/Western_BB_guide.pdf
They will not grow into a big hive as they have different life and colony cycle then Honey Bees. If you have a garden they are very good pollinators. Cool find IMO!! Thanks for sharing the photos.

Sorry posted minutes later with same link....


----------



## Micki Lyn (Jun 3, 2013)

hpm08161947 said:


> Yea.. no self respecting honey bee would build comb like that.


Lol! 

Ok so they are teeny little bumble bees. Thank you all! I think it will be the first time ever I can tell my dad I was right and he was wrong! So they are under a dog bowl about 8" wide and 4" tall. Will the colony or hive get a very big population? If not I think I can keep them as long as they don't mind some noise. My son has a garage band that practices pretty close to there. I can fence around them and keep my two wiener dogs out. They only live a season right? So in fall they would die on their own?


----------



## Micki Lyn (Jun 3, 2013)

BeeDub said:


> Yes they are Bumble Bees. If you want to read up on them give this link a look http://www.xerces.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/Western_BB_guide.pdf
> They will not grow into a big hive as they have different life and colony cycle then Honey Bees. If you have a garden they are very good pollinators. Cool find IMO!! Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> Sorry posted minutes later with same link....


 Thank you! I really do want to keep them so if this the consensus I will be happy!


----------



## BeeDub (Mar 11, 2013)

here is a link to some info you may need if you decide you will keep them in your yard. Not sure if you wanted to make a shelter for them but it give a guide to making one. http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/54280500/BumbleBeeRearingGuide.pdf
I have also seen the use of clay pots turned over and propped up with the nest inside for them.


----------

